# Valores de insolação de Setúbal



## Fumega (6 Mai 2014 às 10:39)

Olá a todos!
Alguém me consegue dar informações sobre a insolação em Setúbal? Ou sabem dizer onde posso aceder a tal informação? A informação das normais climatológicas, por exemplo, seria suficiente.

Bem hajam,
Fumega


----------

